
How to learn new things fast - bizmarcus
https://medium.com/@thebizmarcus/how-to-learn-new-things-fast-16f39211507e
======
BossingAround
I consider myself quite a quick learner, having undergone a total career
switch only after a year and a half while having a full-time work, and being
successful ever since. What helped me was:

1\. Consistency. Do it. Schedule it.

2\. Be comfortable with 'I don't know yet'.

3\. Learn to use your emotions. For example, fear is a huge driver for me. The
thought of 'what happens if I can't figure this out?!' has been probably the
number 1 driver for me, and has gotten me through a number of tough times.

4\. It helps if you're surrounded by bright people. Switching to an
engineering field even as a person who's never done any programming will be
much easier from within Google than from within your grocery local store. If
you can get this privilege, i.e. get into the company that is predominantly
focused on the type of a career you'd like to get into, use the people. Ask
questions. Ask for resources. They'll help you.

I found the article extremely simplified. I don't think it's a clear
progression path, when it comes to learning. I feel like learning wrong things
and then having to re-learn it is a huge part of mastering a subject.

~~~
bizmarcus
The progression path may not be clear, but I think learning is a snowball
affect once you've gotten started. Thanks for the comment! I learned design
after getting a finance degree, so I can relate to that.

------
smn1234
tl;dr

avoid “analysis paralysis" and have a "bias for action"

just get started

~~~
beatgammit
Yup, and keep making progress. You sometimes have to force the time to happen
if you're starting to lose enthusiasm.

